# My Barrister's Bookcase



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is my latest accomplishment, the Barrister’s Bookcase. It was featured in Vol.4/No.24 of Woodcraft magazine just in time while I was trying to figure out how to build one to match my desk and file cabinet in my office.
Andy Rae does a fantastic job with his detailed descriptions and procedures for this project but, nevertheless, I ended up making a few changes. Anyway, I’m very pleased with the end product, as is SWMBO. And, as everyone knows, that’s all that counts.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job, Roger ! Is the article still available?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A very nice job. I have always liked the simplicity of design and the space saving up and over door.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice Barrister's Bookcase.
You are hereby awarded an honorary J.D.

Gene


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Nice job, Roger ! Is the article still available?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Thank you Peter.
Yes Woodcraft sells back issues or they also have the plans for this bookcase. The best part for me is that it is stackable and the article builds a 3 shelf unit. But 2 shelves were all I needed for now but the option to "expand" is there.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Really nice Barrister's Bookcase.
> You are hereby awarded an honorary J.D.
> 
> Gene


Thank you Gene,,,,,,,, I think 
What is an honorary J.D.??


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job man, that is really some fine work. Yea what is J.D. anyway for that matter what is SWMBO?? I am sure I will feel dumb when I find out but that is the chance one takes.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Roger,

That is some fine craftsmanship...something to be proud of. The glass is an interesting touch...where did you get that?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Good job man, that is really some fine work. Yea what is J.D. anyway for that matter what is SWMBO?? I am sure I will feel dumb when I find out but that is the chance one takes.


Jerry, Not sure about J.D., but SWMBO is She Who Must Be Obeyed! :yes4:


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Good job man, that is really some fine work. Yea what is J.D. anyway for that matter what is SWMBO?? I am sure I will feel dumb when I find out but that is the chance one takes.


She
Whom
Must
Be
Obeyed
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice job! What type of finish did you use?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

rcp612 said:


> Thank you Gene,,,,,,,, I think
> What is an honorary J.D.??


J.D.= Juris Doctor. The degree earned from law school. Thought that was appropriate for the craftsman that makes a Barrister's Bookcase.

But then, SWMO didn't give me cooking privileges after I made her cabinets.:no::no:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

J.D. = Juris Doctor


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

JD = Doctor of Jurisprudence (sp).. otherwise known as a lawyer..


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice job! Looks Great.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice job it looks great.


----------

